
Forced Labor and Torture in a Chinese Jail - DyslexicAtheist
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/ex-german-prisoner-exposes-life-in-a-chinese-prison-a-1256413.html
======
Dahoon
>Beijing is a signatory to the UN Convention against Torture and since 2010,
the government has passed several laws aimed at preventing acts of cruelty in
prisons.

If it happens (are there any proof?) it would take someone that could strong-
arm them to stop if something should change. I can't see who that should be.
Clearly not the US as we actually have proof of torture there. The EU? Doubt
it.

